# 2013 Sentra 1.8



## Sublime440 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm looking at buying a new 2013 Sentra S. Is the 1.8 a pretty good engine in terms of real world fuel efficiency? Does anyone also know if these engines still have head gasket issues? I was reading on the 1.8 and from what I saw they've had issues in years past, was wondering if they've been corrected or if it was just over exaggeration. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Temitopesmith (Jun 22, 2013)

The issues have been resolved in the 2013 model and it is a pretty good car..as far as the fuel efficiency is considered you won't get the best but reasonably good..


----------



## Kappa21 (Nov 24, 2009)

I drove it a couple of times...
Not bad......... 

Has 3 options if you wanna go off road, sport and save on gas type


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Off-road" in a 2013 Sentra? You mean like when the driveway is full and you park it on the front lawn?


----------



## Gregory5000 (Jul 26, 2013)

I just bought a 2013 Sentra SV and I am getting 38-44.8 MPG. The 44.8 is the best I have gotten back and forth to work, no city, just only to fill up with gas. The average is 42 combination. I have not heard any more issues with the head gaskets. I work for Nissan in a USA powertrain assembly plant and I would know if there were any.


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a loaded SR who is also averaging in the upper 30's and low 40's in mixed driving (will admit that some is in the ideal 45-55 mph on country roads). She's proving comparable to my previous 97 200SX SE w/1.6 that used to get 45 on pure highway driving.


----------

